# is anyone taking IBSACOL?



## Anna Anderson (Jan 24, 2003)

I found a site advertising IBSACOL and have decided to give it a go because my ibs symtoms are getting out of controll.Does anybody else take IBSACOL,or have taken it in the past.Do you find it helps?I havn't read many people talking about it so i can't see that it is that good,but i feel desperate to try somthing.


----------

